# Beall system



## MikeDe (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys excuse me if I get a little repetative at times. My head is spinning with all this new information you all are feeding me. Anyway, I'm ready for a second helping.
If you use a CA finish or a plexi finish would the Beall buffing system be a plus to use afterwards or does all that buffing with the diamond and carnauba and tripoli become moot because it isn't needed?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 13, 2009)

FOR ME (opinion, not necessarily fact):

Every pen gets a buff.  Nearly everything is sanded to 1000 grit, then tripoli and white diamond.  Held on a wood dowel, so there is no metal to contact the wheels and get them black.

I've been told my pens look ok after this treatment.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 13, 2009)

For a wood pen that has a CA finish polished with MM, there is no need to use Tripoli.  I use white diamond and sometimes the wax wheel.  Tripoli is more abrasive than the fine grits of MM, so you're going backward if you use it and it will strip off the CA.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 13, 2009)

I sand everything with 1500, 1800, then 2400 MM and then use the tripoli and white diamond. If you were to go to 4000 or higher MM then yea, the tripoli is counter productive.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 16, 2009)

I use the HUT plastic polish (liquid, acts like a rubbing compound) after micromeshing.  It will make the plexi or CA shine like glass.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 16, 2009)

Using white dymond on top of CA will compliment the 'shine' or at least that is what works best for me.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 16, 2009)

I find that those compounds are too abrasive and generate too much heat that can melt the finish off the pen.  I wet sand, plastic polish, done.  People tell me my pens are way shinier than Ed's. :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 16, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> I find that those compounds are too abrasive and generate too much heat that can melt the finish off the pen.  I wet sand, plastic polish, done.  People tell me my pens are way shinier than Ed's. :tongue:



Always good to have friends that will tell you what you want to hear!!!:biggrin::biggrin:

Or, are blind.:frown::frown:


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah!! The spirt of competition. Fight. Fight. Fight.


----------



## writestuff (Oct 20, 2009)

*a simpler way?*

I sand to 600, then buff with auto body polish, (appears to be a white diamond paste) applied with a piece of folded paper towel.  Tripoli is also available as auto body Rubbing compound.  Both are quicker to apply than the 3 wheel sustem, and IMHO do as good a job. 
Bob


----------



## george (Oct 26, 2009)

100 penturners - 100 ways.
I always use tripoli and then white diamond ... never carnuba, since I think it takes the shine off.
Doe I do wonder - what happens with waxes after some time (a year or two ) ? Does the shine go away leaving only CA finish ?


----------



## PaulSF (Nov 9, 2009)

I just tried out my new Beall for the first time. I skipped the tripoli, because I was afraid it would take off the polyacrylic topcoat.  I went straight to diamond bar, and that seemed to work fine. Then I messed up and went to the carnauba, and that left white streaks on the blanks. Ugh.  I think I'll just stick to the white diamond!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 9, 2009)

Polish and buff with whatever you want to use but toss the carbauba or any other wax.... just my opinion. I've used all of the suggestions offered and probably some that weren't. After using micro mesh...wet or dry...I now use the Novus 3, Novus 2, and Novus 1 and I'm getting the best shine I've ever gotten.  But like someone said....100 penturners and 100 ways to sand and buff. BTW, I do not buff CA....not since starting the Novus plastic polishes.
Do a good turn daily!
don


----------

